# CES: DirecTV and Microsoft MCE



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Per DaveZatz at TCF

Bill Gates announced and agreement between DirecTV and Microsoft, to allow communication between the DirecTV products and Windows MCE

TCF Link:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3644326&&#post3644326

Link to webcast (not available yet 11PST posting time, and no text transalation yet)
http://www.microsoft.com/events/executives/billgates.mspx

I do hope this one is as Dave is reporting it to be...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is the CNet story on the announcement

Here is the story on the Gates announcment from CNet
http://news.com.com/Gates+shows+off+Vista+in+CES+keynote/2100-1041_3-6018529.html?tag=nl


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

It would be great if they brought Ultimate TV back.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

For all intents and purposes, they just did. This time though, it should be able to do high-def and be fully customizable (storage, etc) since Intel's making a D* card for MCE computers.


----------



## DannyStraessle (May 3, 2004)

Chaos said:


> For all intents and purposes, they just did. This time though, it should be able to do high-def and be fully customizable (storage, etc) since Intel's making a D* card for MCE computers.


Any idea on whether or not these cards will require the MCE computer to have a phone connection or will those duties be handled over the Internet. I don't think the MCE computes are shipping with modems.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DannyStraessle said:


> Any idea on whether or not these cards will require the MCE computer to have a phone connection or will those duties be handled over the Internet. I don't think the MCE computes are shipping with modems.


I don't think we will know that for a while...

BUT... I highly doubt it, as I would hope by then DirecTV would have somethign setup that it can do a webservice type call to authorize PPV


----------

